# 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE



## der8auer (21. Februar 2014)

*8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe mich in den letzten Monaten mit der Entwicklung eines LN2/DICE   Containers für Arbeitsspeicher beschäftigt. Ziel war es einen Pot zu   designen, der kompatibel mit einseitig und zweiseitig bestückten Modulen   ist. Zusätzlich sollte er auch auf Modulen mit dem normalen IHS   montierbar sein. Die risikoreiche Entfernung bleibt dadurch aus.

Heute möchte ich euch das Ergebnis präsentieren. Die detailierte Montage   und ein Montagebeispiel auf RAM mit IHS fehlt allerdings noch. Damit   werde ich mich am Wochenende beschäftigen.

Den Container gibt es eloxiert in rot, blau und schwarz. Die Module sind immer schwarz ausgeführt.

*Details*


Material: Eloxiertes Aluminium
Kapazität: 140 ml
Gewicht (Wanne): 240 g
Gewicht (1 Modul): 90 g
JunPus 10 x 10 cm Wärmeleitpad mit 6 W/m*K inklusive
Innensechskant mit magnetisierter Spitze für einfachere Montage
Löcher für Temperatursensoren in Pot und Modulen
*
Pot:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Module:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Module montiert auf beidseitig bestücktem PSC-Riegel

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Montiert auf GIGABYTE Z87X-OC



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Montiert auf ASUS Maximus 6 Impact



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Magnetisierter Innensechskant für einfachere Montage



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Montiert auf GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Montage auf 2 x G.SKILL Ripjaws mit IHS

Schritt 1: Wärmeleitpads zurechtschneiden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schritt 2: Schutzfolien entfernen und Wärmeleitpads auflegen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schritt 3: Zwei Schrauben und den RAM Riegel anbringen. Die Pads sind leicht selbst klebend was die Montage einfacher macht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schritt 4: Distanzhülsen aufstecken. Je nach Moduldicke werden verschiedene benötigt. Diese befinden sich im Lieferumfang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schritt 5: Gegenstück des Moduls auflegen und verschrauben. Zusätzlich dritte Schraube für höheren Anpressdruck anbringen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schritt 6: Module mit Pot verschrauben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## minicoopers (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Schöne Arbeit Roman  Sehen sehr gut aus 

Der  Preis wäre noch interessant. Hast Du da schon etwas genaues?

Edit: Preis gerade gefunden: http://der8auer.de/shop/page/36


----------



## der8auer (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Danke 

Noch was fürs Auge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oozy (23. Februar 2014)

Sehen sehr gut aus 

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal mit Extrem-OC anfangen... 
Wenn du ne PN von mir haben solltest, weisst du wieso


----------



## u22 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Saubere Arbeit Roman! Gefällt mir


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Sieht wirklich sehr gut aus!


----------



## MaxRink (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Schon mal an Missbrauch des ganzen, also nicht zum OC nutzen, gedacht?


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Roman, du montierst die Mems ja mit dem originalen Heatspreader Passt der Pot und die Klammern auch noch, wenn man den original Heatspreader abmacht und direkt montiert?


----------



## der8auer (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Passt auf beides Holger  Schau dir mal Post 1 unten und Post 2 genauer an. Da habe ich es auf normalen PSC montiert.


----------



## Moose83 (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: 8ECC Cryoclamp memory container für LN2/DICE*

Jo sehs gerade, ist mir bei den ganzen Pics nicht gleich aufgefallen


----------

